# Conservancy works to save Owasippe



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

I'm following this story as a personal issue since this 4800-acres is just up river from my home. The property was larger, but they sold some of the property to a developer and there is now another subdivision across the river from me. There are other camps adjacent to the scout property which helps to preserve a large segment of Blue Lake Township including the scouts and camps owning over half of Big Blue Lake with sole ownership of several small lakes. The hunters that use the property are practicing voluntary QDM. To hunt they volunteer 40 hours service or $400/year, the number hunters is limited, and there is a long waiting list for any openings.

Conservancy works to save Owasippe 

http://www.mlive.com/news/muchronic...tandard.xsl?/base/news-1/1039216510267740.xml


----------

